# Multiple litters



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I've currently got one doe with a two week old litter in a comfy tank that they've been in since they were born. I have another doe who's ready to pop and I'm wondering if its okay to have her give birth in the same tank with the other doe and litter? I've heard of does helping each other out, but will the two week old babies make it difficult?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally I think that the two litters are too far apart in age to work well together. The larger babies will hog all the milk from both mums, and the younger litter may even be eaten to help the first litter.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh dear! Good, I'm glad I asked. Thanks so much! 
Its terrible, because these aren't even my mice getting pregnant, which means I've been rescuing them from their owners and using my personal rubbermaid bins for the girls. Which means allllll my college stuff is all over my room and the mice are living in my storage containers.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've even seen problems when the litters are as close as a week apart. It's amazing how fast the pinkies develop. Both the mothers pile the babies all in one nest and then the older ones climb to the top and squash the little ones to the bottom.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I colony breed and haven't had any problems with litters born far apart sharing the same container, but my girls are always well acquainted and accustom to sharing space before any babies come into the picture. What usually happens with my girls is they'll start out with all the babies in one communal nest, then they'll split the nest as the babies grow and nursing needs change.

With that said, I would be leery of trying to introduce an unknown girl into a cage with a Mom who already has babies of any age. Even the smoothest of introductions are stressful for the mice and unnecessary stress is not good for the Mom or the babies.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I already set up a new tank for her. I just want it all to go smoothly!


----------

